# Advice on HT Setup - from 5.1 to 7.1



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!

We're revamping our den's system and would appreciate some advice. Currently we have a Sony 5.1 and we'd like to upgrade to a 7.1. We're not very satisfied with the sound either, so we're looking at other brands. Our front speakers floor standing, but inside a tall cabinet, then the rears are built in. 

We use this primarily for movies and gaming, some music and karaoke :R. A salesperson recommended this set-up, but we hope that we can get a "second opinion", if there are better alternatives:

Onkyo TX-SR609
Velodyne Impact 10" subwoofer
Center - 150 watts
Surrounds - 100 watts

Our budget is around $1,500, but we're pretty flexible if the deal is of good value. 

Thank you!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Huge proponent of the Onkyo 609 - JJ has posted the bench tests for it many times and it grades out incredibly well. You can get it for $319 right now from A4L which leaves more than enough for a good speaker arrangement.

Hopefully someone with better knowledge of good value speakers will chime in here.......


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the tip!


----------

